# Pus filled blister/cyst on vulva...



## AlmostAPpropriate (Oct 23, 2004)

Hi, this whole post is TMI but after weeding thru dozens of web searches I decided to ask here.

About 2 wks ago I noticed a cyst like bump on my outer labia. Basically as near the inside as you can get and still be outside. It was a very sore bump. My DH looked at it and tried to pop it (I know I know but it hurt so I wanted to do anything to make it go away). He "drained" it as best he could. Since then its been coming back, draining. I notice spots on my white undies. Then yesterday I noticed another. No small build up - just suddenly this big cyst that hurt. Today I looked at it, I could see that it was puss filled so I disinfected a needle and lanced it. Lots of puss came out.

I would hope that they are just boils or pimples but after my web searches Im freaking out about STDs. Opinions? If i have an STD Im going to have to kill curren and then soon to be ex husband. He has been my one and only sexual partner (aside from an active masturbatory life) since our marriage 8 years ago.


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 12, 2005)

Don't kill your hubby just yet! Sounds like it could be a bartholin's gland cyst, possibly an infected one. I've had them before. They're no fun.

http://familydoctor.org/online/famdo...logic/235.html

Sound about right?

Do you have any tea tree oil? I've had lots of success getting rid of cysts & infections with TTO.


----------



## philomom (Sep 12, 2004)

I'd let my dermatologist have a look at it.


----------



## AlmostAPpropriate (Oct 23, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vermillion* 
Don't kill your hubby just yet! Sounds like it could be a bartholin's gland cyst, possibly an infected one. I've had them before. They're no fun.

http://familydoctor.org/online/famdo...logic/235.html

Sound about right?

Do you have any tea tree oil? I've had lots of success getting rid of cysts & infections with TTO.


Nope, doesnt sound like it. The first one was on the outer labia. Visible with my outer labia together (closed). The second is on the inside, closer to labia minora. They are positioned at about the same spot on opposite side. Just one inside and one out.


----------



## amcal (Jan 13, 2003)

I would sit in a hot bath with epsom salts to see if you can draw everything out. If it gets worse or you get systemic issues - fever, swelling beyond the area etc... I would get to a doctor.


----------



## Naturalyst (Feb 3, 2007)

I had a recurring cyst on my labia. Third time around, I got concerned it might be something other and went to a dermatologist. He didn't do much more than I had done the prior times. He drained it, "washed it out" with sterile saline, and shot some cortisone into it to kill the inflammation (the only thing I hadn't done before). I got immediate relief. So, I suppose the inflammation was the main source of the pain. For a few days after, I did very warm, wet compresses and applied an antibiotic - again, I'd done that myself, prior times. It didn't come back after that, though the dermatologist warned it could. Seems it's not an uncommon problem.


----------



## Freud (Jan 21, 2008)

Could it just be a boil? They sometimes show up in hot weather when body parts are rubbing together, I think.


----------



## bobandjess99 (Aug 1, 2005)

I've gotten a couple, for me, they were just infected hairs(i.e pimples), that happened to be "down there", lol. Popping them hurts like a mother, but then mine never really came back.
I agree about a boil though, if they're coming back...have you tried washing and maybe using an astringent, like wicth hazel?


----------



## KMK_Mama (Jan 29, 2006)

Do you shave down there? I've gotten a few infected hairs from shaving, in that area, that get infected and filled with pus. Popping them and getting the hair out usually does the trick.


----------



## libba (May 23, 2004)

ITA about the ingrown hair! I had one so bad it had to be cut on by my OB and drained and then stitched. Ended up on antibiotics because it was abcessed! OUCH!


----------

